# Wanted K2i - received!



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm looking for anyone who might want to sell their K2i for $175.  I doubt anyone wants too, but it was worth a shot. LOL!  My hubby said he'd spend $150 to $175 on my anniversary gift and my 31st birthday gift.  PM me if you want to part with your K2i and it's in good condition. Keeping fingers crossed, will be amazed if someone responds.  Thanks! 

*Edit, I would trust a member who has been on these boards.  If you haven't posted here much then I will have to pass.  Thanks everyone! *

P.S. This is probably like asking for a unicorn...LOL!  I can dream right?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

On Craiglist today someone was selling their K2i with cover for only $200, but it sold before I contacted him for $175.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> On Craiglist today someone was selling their K2i with cover for only $200, but it sold before I contacted him for $175.


Before you buy on Craig's list, be sure and read this thread, Never:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24972.0/topicseen.html


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

intinst said:


> Before you buy on Craig's list, be sure and read this thread, Never:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24972.0/topicseen.html


Will read right now, thanks! I love Kindleboards, everyone is always looking out for others! (((Hugs to all))).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow scary, guess I won't buy it from there.  Maybe a member here is looking to get rid of theirs.  I doubt it though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You might also want to check out this one:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx2PWSYAYWJYSFJ&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, that is a great story.  Some people! UGHHHH!  Hopefully a member who has been here a while decided they didn't want their K2i...LOL!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

a person can get scammed anywhere..even on here  ( and I almost did once)..
just read ads carefully..most scams are pretty obvious..if its too good to be true then it probably is
ive sold tons of items as well as bought items on craigslist and have had nothing but good experience. Same goes for Ebay
I wouldnt limit your resources..good luck in your search


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

If you don't find a gently used one for $175 maybe your hubby could get you a $175 Amazon gift card and then you can just save until you get the rest.  $175 will get you a giant step closer to it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats a good idea.    I might have to do that.  I even had $100 in Amazon gc, but I spent it on the kids instead.  I feel guilty buying things for myself...LOL!


----------



## pendragginp (May 5, 2010)

Typical mom!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pendragginp said:


> Typical mom!


Yep, that's for sure.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Never, Have you thought about selling your K1? If you sell your K1, then you'll be able to put that with the $175 and get yourself a brand new k2 with enough left over for a cover.

Many people are still looking for K1s so I doubt you'd have too much trouble selling it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Never, Have you thought about selling your K1? If you sell your K1, then you'll be able to put that with the $175 and get yourself a brand new k2 with enough left over for a cover.
> 
> Many people are still looking for K1s so I doubt you'd have too much trouble selling it.


I thought about it, but I love K1...I'm only wanting to get a K2 because there isn't any updates for K1.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I thought about it, but I love K1...I'm only wanting to get a K2 because there isn't any updates for K1.


Trust me, you will love the K2 as much as the K1. I sold mine here and couldn't be happier with my K2.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Trust me, you will love the K2 as much as the K1. I sold mine here and couldn't be happier with my K2.


I would hate to part...seperation anxiety...LOL!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I would hate to part...seperation anxiety...LOL!


I felt the same way, but once the new one was in my hands I was thrilled. Same with my daughter.


----------



## pendragginp (May 5, 2010)

NS check this out - without the case it looks like it's 175.00. Don't know it it's global though -

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84726


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pendragginp said:


> NS check this out - without the case it looks like it's 175.00. Don't know it it's global though -
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84726


Thank you! Looks like it isn't global...it's a little more than my hubby wanted to spend too.  Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## pendragginp (May 5, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry it isn't global; I asked him but didn't get an answer yet. I did see that he said he will only ship US, but not what version the Kindle was.

And I saw that he quoted 225.00 but when he said he would sell the cover separately for fifty dollars I thought that might bring it down to your price range. IF it was global. Ah vell.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pendragginp said:


> Oh, I'm sorry it isn't global; I asked him but didn't get an answer yet. I did see that he said he will only ship US, but not what version the Kindle was.
> 
> And I saw that he quoted 225.00 but when he said he would sell the cover separately for fifty dollars I thought that might bring it down to your price range. IF it was global. Ah vell.


Oh he might bring down the price...I'm also a little worried buying it from a non kindleboard member. I read all those horror stories of craiglist and etc. I might just try to save money and buy it myself. Since I'm a prime member I can get a new one for only $259 no tax added and free shipping. Just hard to justify that expense when I own the Klassic Kindle.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Be careful on Mobilereads too.  There have been a few very expensive scams on there recently.  Again it boils down to only dealing with members who have been around for a while.


----------



## brecklundin (Jan 21, 2010)

can you swing a $14.95/mo Audible membership? If so then you can create a NEW Audible account and get a $100 credit code to apply to a new Kindle (or related gear) on Amazon so the K2i is only $159...that is what I did as I have had an Audible account on and off for years...I enjoy audiobooks and one a month is not too hard to swallow, plus there are lots of kiddlet friendly audiobooks as well...just a thought and here is a link to the page on Amazon for the deal:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000013251

I feel it's the best deal you'll find, especially as it's a NEW Kindle...with full warranty. Ya just have to keep the Audible account for a year. After a year I will cancel my Audible account it's easy via their site w/o the need to call, in fact they usually try and get you to stay for another month with the offer of a free credit or two...I usually accept that then cancel.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

That is an awesome deal!  I might have to do that!  Thanks!!!


----------



## brecklundin (Jan 21, 2010)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> That is an awesome deal! I might have to do that!  Thanks!!!


Excellent!! Glad it might work well for you. I almost didn't post because, well, being new here sometimes, well, you know...hehehehe...

My budget is tight myself because of healthcare costs so I have to hunt down deals when I wanna splurge. For me this was one of those rare can't go wrong deals. Yeah, it's about $180 for the audiobooks over the course of the year, but there is always a way to save $15/month. Plus it's something I like to treat myself to when I can anyway. And for you I was seeing ya had one leetle-un that might be at an age where hearing a story being read might help with the fun of being read to and the idea of books as entertainment. 

If the audio books are a hit at home, I find lots of nice deals for used books on CD/dvd/cassette either on eBay and often on Amazon. I mean even Harry Potter for as cheap as $9.99 for one on cassette tape...others even cheaper.

Oh, if you do not have an Audible enabled MP3 player, your Kindle is Audible enabled. Also you can burn them to DVD/CD (legit) then rip them back to a standard MP3 format that any player can play...or just use the CD/DVD in your regular player...also you can just play the Audible books on your computer too.

Sorry about forgetting ya need a player that supports Audible format books so I thought I should mention it as well as offer some work around. And really it's not as difficult as it sounds...hehehehe....really!! 

Have FUN, hope it works out for ya!

*EDIT: *Oops!! Seems somewhere along the line Audible removed the ability to burn books to a DVD in MP3 format. So now you can only burn them in he standard Audible format unless one can find older copies of either Audible Manager or Goldwave software. But Audible capable MP3 players are not too spendy and ya might even have one already...I hope!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats awesome! My son is 8 and loves to read, but has trouble.  So maybe I will buy some books for him, that will give him practice.  My hubby said he'd buy it for me!  YAY!


----------



## brecklundin (Jan 21, 2010)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thats awesome! My son is 8 and loves to read, but has trouble. So maybe I will buy some books for him, that will give him practice. My hubby said he'd buy it for me!  YAY!


super and happy BD!!  Nice that the deal will let your leetle guy join in the fun and learn some things as well. 

Now ya just gotta think about a case for protection. Main this is get something that will protect the display panel from impacts and also, the real screen killer for all readers, twisting pressure. There are oodles of them which to choose. I prefer to remove my reader from it's cover for reading and added one of the silicon/rubber slip covers rather than a skin because it does offer a better feel to me as well as some protection from the normal marks which come from use.

If ya have a cover for your K1, it technically won't work but hey, as long as it protects the panel until you can find a style that works for you. I like the A-frame/apron style covers which can be used to prop up the reader when I am reading hands free using TTS usually with the volume turn off...you need to read a fast enough to keep up but the pages will change automagically. uses more power but it can work.

Where I live I am lucky and can read outside almost every day on my new deck I built but still have to cover....after....coughcough....three years....coughcough....hehehehe, but the sun reflects off the white case too much for me so the silicon slipcover thing I bought is black and works great outside. Plus I liked the rubber back of my old K1, having RA it can be difficult to hold some things and the metal back of the K2i/K2 just felt odd. So the silicon diaper thingy solved that for me as well....but I would hold off on that until ya know. I always wanted to make my own DIY cover like some have done from an old leather bound book. I still might kludge something like that up one day.

But hey, you are are the "regular" here and lots of folks can offer all sort of input...so it's fun you were able to swing a new device this way rather than used...and I am naturally cheap so anytime I can save a buck or hundred I am happy to and pass along the info. 

We bought two of these (the silicone thingy):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SLSB3C/ref=oss_product

And two of these M-Edge covers (mine is the cool green and hers is black...I am thinking of switching to the cocoa brown one though but we'll see:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001S08Y22/ref=oss_producthttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001S08Y22/ref=oss_product

My prob with the covers is they are so spendy for what they do...still a used cover is fine mine was a prezzie to me and hers was a prezzie to her...

Anyway, I was just trying to say congrats and happy BD...my 49th was just a bit over two weeks ago and I got a new Rx from the doc as his prezzie to me...sigh, falling apart or organ system at a time is just the gawds revenge for me having so much "fun" so far!! hehehehe...yeah right....anyway, sorry for rambling, I sorta do that now and then....d'oh!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So glad you are getting your birthday wish. Enjoy.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww thanks ev1! I think he is ordering it with his next paycheck.  My bday is 7/4 and my anniversary is 7/7, he just asked me to figure out what I wanted because every holiday and bday he is late getting my gift...LOL!  This year it may be here on time.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh no, I just read about a new Kindle coming out in August...so do I wait?  Or should I just get the K2 now?  Ughhhh.  $159 for a new Kindle 2 is an awesome deal.


----------



## brecklundin (Jan 21, 2010)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Oh no, I just read about a new Kindle coming out in August...so do I wait? Or should I just get the K2 now? Ughhhh. $159 for a new Kindle 2 is an awesome deal.


First there is ALWAYS something new due out "*R*eal *S*oon *N*ow" and it has always been that way. Second, think about what you wrote and why this deal was a winner for you....there is no better reader out there for $159. Price was the big issue for you, and, well....almost everyone. I know price was a big factor for me because the reader I really want is a Pocketbook 360 (it's a 5" reader that, for me and reading novels, is the ideal compromise of size, function and a powerful user interface...but it's around $240 with no wireless which i found useful on my K1 now and then...but it will be my next reader)....so, if the new reader is due to be ANNOUNCED in, say, November which is the ballpark of how Amazon has done things, it likely will not ship until late Decemeber and more likely sometime in January. So this means waiting a solid 6-months....and do not expect the price to be much under $239.

I do expect the next Kindle will be interesting and likely have some great features but it coudl also just be an incremental upgrade and not that exciting, we just don't know. But if you buy your new reader now and later if the K3 is more to your liking, you can sell the K2 you only paid $159 for, at a profit, trust me you will still get over $200 for it on eBay over on eBay. I sold my K1 in January of this year and got $275 for it, after overhead it was a nice $250 sale...I paid, as I recall, $329 or something like that. So it cost me < $80 for two years of use. My point is you can't lose money if you buy now and decide to sell and upgrade later.

My plan is I am waiting for a large format color reader so it will be sometime next year soonest, and will then buy my pocketbook reader as my traveling go everywhere device. I need a full size color reader for reference books and research for my line of work as well as a couple hobbies. But for a novel I was happy with my 4" Sony Clie nx73v PDA which is nearly a decade old and still running strong and I use it on those nights when I can't have a light on to read before bed.

But the key is have a plan, stick with it and be happy reading...don't be fickle always looking for something better...

good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes!  Perfect, I needed to hear that!  I want the K2i, I could always sell it if needed.  Thank you!!! (((Hugs)))!


----------



## brecklundin (Jan 21, 2010)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes! Perfect, I needed to hear that! I want the K2i, I could always sell it if needed. Thank you!!! (((Hugs)))!


Great....happy I was able to offer some info of value to ya. I sometimes come across too direct and felt I might have that time. Makes me feel good to know ya "got" what I was trying to say.

Have fun with yer new toy!! And enjoy the audiobooks too because those can be a BLAST and really nice on road trips or even my afternoon naps....hehehehe...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I signed up today! So now my hubby just has to purchase my Kindle.  I might actually have a bday and anniversary gift early!!! WOW!  LOL! ;0)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so glad brecklundin thought of the Audible deal.  That's how I got my Nano.  
I love my audible account and probably will not cancel after my year is up.  In 
fact, I've been tempted to upgrade so I can get more credits per year.  I will 
probably do that as soon as my medical bills are paid.

What a great birthday present, NSAW.  So glad it worked out.  You know we want pics.  
AND we want to be on Kindle watch with you.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I will for sure share pics, I picked out my cover and skin already.  Hopefully my family won't mind buying them for my bday.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Which cover and skin
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> Which cover and skin
> deb


I love this combo...  What do you all think? Artic Kiss, and the purple JavoEdge?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you'll love it, looks great!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!   I hope it looks good together.   I love Oberon covers, but it's to expensive at this time.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My hubby just ordered my new K2i....the total was $159 even!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How exciting. I love the combo. The skin and cover are beautiful together.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love your combination. 

KINDLEWATCH, woo hoo.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!  I went ahead and ordered the skin last night since the discount code expired today.  My sister is going to buy me the case for my bday.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, just got an email...my K2i will be here on June 3rd!!! Even though my bday isn't until July 4th, my hubby is giving it to me early.  So excited!!!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome! They seem like a perfect fit.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That's great news!  I'm glad you were able to figure out a way to get what you really wanted.
It's another Kindlewatch!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!! WOO HOO!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm so excited, and I just ordered the Octovo Solis light for it too!  It should be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

SOO happy for you!  Are you watching out the window today?  

Love your combo too!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!  It just came!  I have wait for my hubby to come home so he can give it to me...he should be here in about 30 minutes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got to work today, opened up my calendar and thought, it's June 3rd; why is that date standing out to me?  Is it someone's birthday?  NO!  It's the day Never's K arrives!!  
So glad it's hear and hope you're loving it.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks! I'm still waiting to open it, must be a lot of traffic today. Hubby works 2 hours from home, should be here by now.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

He is here, and gave it to me!! Love it.  Do I need to charge it first?  Hmmmm....time to read instructions. LOL!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So exciting. Mine was charged when I received it. Keep us updated.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just had to tell you all what a dork I am.  On my Kindle screen with the clear sticker it reads:  STEP 1: Charge your Kindle.  LOL!  I went to read the instructions to find out if I needed to charge it first.  D'oh!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're not a dork.  You're excited.  Just like the rest of us have been.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It should have at least a partial charge. At the very least, you can using it while charging.

I just received my Sony 300, and it has zero charge. You have to charge it for a minimum of 40 minutes before it will even wake up.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!  I am super excited.  I've already added some books before it even came...LOL!  I'm searching stuff as it charges.  I have so many things I need to do today so this will be challenging today.  Who wants to bet I won't get anything done today?  Oh, and my octovo light came at the same time as my Kindle (awesome light)...so I get to read it tonight!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yippeee!!
Who needs to do anything else when a new Kindle arrives?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Andra said:


> Yippeee!!
> Who needs to do anything else when a new Kindle arrives?


LOL! I had to go to the Cub Scout store, but I'm back and my Kindle is fully charged!  I just have to grade some test, and then I get to play with my new Kindle.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Here are some pics. The sticker, light, and K2i came today! Took pics while hoding my 4 month old so they are a little blurry.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am glad it all worked out for you, Never.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!  Now while my budget is low I need to search for some free books...LOL!


----------



## brecklundin (Jan 21, 2010)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I just had to tell you all *what a dork I am*. On my Kindle screen with the clear sticker it reads: STEP 1: Charge your Kindle. LOL! I went to read the instructions to find out if I needed to charge it first. D'oh!


ummmm...whateve rya do...don't go look up the definition of that work up in the Kindle dictionary....d'oh! snickersnicker...super to read you are having fun!! I have no idea what you like to read but I am sure the folks here can point you to all sorts of good, well formatted and free content. I have so much of a backlog it's not funny. Plenty of self published authors these days, some good some, welll, not so much, but that is all part of the fun of reading. Then fill in when you find authors you like.

I bought my first K1 for my Mom because I wanted to try and get her reading again, but unfortunately her eyes were too far gone but she at least tried! I wished they had the KDX a couple years earlier so I could have tried it for her.

Dunno why but this is such a fun thread it has me excited to read again, I was in a reading funk for a while...now if I could only find a way for everything to be done by 8:30PM so I could be reading by 9:30PM rather than trying to settle in between 11:30PM and midnight...when, of course you hit a really great part of whatever you are reading, even if it has been horrid up to that point, and next thing it's 4AM and almost no point in trying to sleep though I do and next thing I now it's 10AM then suddenly it's 2PM...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Never, it looks great.  Since your budget is low you could download some of the free classics.  
I loved Pride and Prejudice, anything by Jane Austin actually.  Also, some of our authors here
offer their books free on Smashwords.  It's not hard to download them at all.  
So very happy for you.
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For a wide selection of free books in all genres, try Smashwords ... I've found some pretty good books there.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome!!!!  You all are!!!  I love you all, always so helpful.  I will look into it all.  (((Hugs))).  I'm having a blast with my new Kindle named Elijah's and Ella's Mommy.  My son said "So that Kindle is my mommy now?"  I said "It just might be with his smart remarks."  LOL!  My son always cracks me up.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Too funny.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My son begged me for my KK.  I think under my supervision I will let him use it.  If it helps him read it will be worth it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My son begged me for my KK. I think under my supervision I will let him use it. If it helps him read it will be worth it.


It will be great for him. Anything that encourages a child to read should be used.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree you should let him use it.  
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats!! Yes, do let him read it. Anything to foster their love of reading. There is almost nothing as awesome as sitting and reading with your children. 

Melissa


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I started reading to my oldest while I was still pregnant.  All three of my kids LOVE to read and we discuss books constantly.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed, I will tell him tonight.  I just downloaded this book for him.  Henry and Beezus.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

How went the reading session?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How did he like it?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually I still didn't give it to him...I'm trying to think of a way to surprise him.  I also need to fully charge it and remove all the books of mine on it...LOL!  I'm going to try to get it ready without him noticing...may be hard since he is done with school.


----------

